# Shelves in the Shop



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I had an extra piece of plywood and a half sheet of OSB from a previous projects along with some extra lumber I already had, so I decided to build a few more shelves in the shop. Mainly to store Christmas and Halloween decorations along.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Looks good !


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very well done. Now let's see them loaded!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Shelves*

As requested


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a theory: Never build shelves. The pile of stuff that is searching for some place to be neatly put away is constant. Building shelves just creates a temporary shortage of stuff that needs to be put away. Kids and wives can sense the ripple in equilibrium and respond immediately by bringing you more stuff (that needs to be put up.)


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

padrefigure said:


> I have a theory: Never build shelves. The pile of stuff that is searching for some place to be neatly put away is constant. Building shelves just creates a temporary shortage of stuff that needs to be put away. Kids and wives can sense the ripple in equilibrium and respond immediately by bringing you more stuff (that needs to be put up.)


True. There is one rule in my shop. Never, ever under any circumstance put anything on my work bench.

Otherwise it will become in essence. A shelf for stuffâ€¦ that has to then be cleaned before anything productive can happen.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------

